# Home made chick formula



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I use Kaytee Exact for my babies but I was just sitting here thinking... 

Those of you that breed large numbers of birds.. you either must not hand feed the babies or if you do.. must have to order truckloads of formula. OR you make your own formula. There are only a couple of recipes online that I can find and those say to only use in an emergency situation should you find yourself in a pinch. It just got me thinking.. why can't we make our own formula? I would think there would be a way to add various ingredients to account for various vitamins/minerals etc.. much like some do with human babies. I am well aware that baby birds are very different from humans, just looking for maybe some sort of explanation on this.. ?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know of any breeders nowadays that make their own formula. With a 5 lb bag costing the same price as two jars of Kaytee, I buy in bulk and freeze the rest. I go through one jar of formula in about two weeks so it pays to buy bigger and freeze it. 

Making your own formula is sketchy at best, there is no way to get all the required nutrients unless you had a PHD in avian nutrition. It would also be much cheaper to buy the pre-made formula as to buy all the stuff needed to make your own.


----------

